# Spark at end of brad nailer



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not likly it was a wire but anything's possible.
I'd concider playing it safe and pull the base and check it out. You should be able to just cut a hole below where the base is going to sit to peek in.
I've hit a wire with a Tow Kick saw cutting out a floor. Someone had ran the wire through the bottom plate at such an angle in a notch instead of a hole that it the wire looked like a Z and was out behond the drywall.

A tip for next time instead of wasting tape and time. Mark the floor with one piece of tape near a corner, pull out your measuring tape and lay it on the floor out away from where you need to nail, if the studs line up with the 16" on center marks use that as your guide for nail placement instead of marking every stud.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Sometimes nailers will spark, when the rod hits the nail. Even better with the framing nailers. Nothing toneorry about.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

greg, I say that if RK, in celebration of finally driving that last brad, wants to toneorry about, then let him toneorry about. Fetch the jesters:jester:, play the internal organs, pipe ye sandpipers!:whistling2: Let us all toneorry about in glee.:laughing:


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

if your baseboard is 1/2 inch thick and the drywall is 1/2 inch thick 1-1/4 brads are not gonna hold your baseboard on.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's suppost to spark, so you can stick weld the two pieces together.

Only kidding.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

chances are the spark was from the nail plunger in the tip of the brad nailer ricocheting off the side of the brad during insertion, I see it all the time. if you examine the nail hole where the brad entered it will probably be larger than the other nail holes or shaped oblong as opposed to round.


----------

